# Golf Society (Any one want to start one?_



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I posted a thread a while back about searching for a Social Golf Society here in Dubai, I have had no luck in finding one!! So I thought I'd test the water and see who would be interested if I started one up..

I have never setup anysuch thing in the past but I don't think it would be too tricky, I thought we could meet once a month and have 18 holes somewhere then food and beers after the game, would be great if people could pool taxis and not drive so we can all have a decent few drinks after and socialise, thats the main reason I'd like to set this up!! lol

If anyone is interested please let me know here and if we can get say 8 people as pioneers! we can get something going, Jebal Ali course would be a good starting course, not so expensive as the rest, maybe we can go further a field to Ras Al Khaima and explore UAE's courses and of course play on sand occassionally!!

We could throw some extra cash in a pot and make some prizes and some novelties like long drive, nearest pin etc.

Any one keen?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted a thread a while back about searching for a Social Golf Society here in Dubai, I have had no luck in finding one!! So I thought I'd test the water and see who would be interested if I started one up..
> 
> ...



Mate, 

I think this is an excellent idea! 

I know a couple of people who go on this forum who play golf and it seems a couple of people on their way play already. The question is what about us new to the sport that want to learn, would there be room for us?


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

The only problem I can see with a 'real' novice level player is that some of the courses need a handicap certificate to play it. 

Id say as long as you can hit the ball without too much trouble you would be ok, I have played most courses around here and never had to show evidence of my handicap (14) unless it was a major competition.

I believe you can have lessons at Jebal Ali too, my advice would be not to waste your money hacking around the course, first book in for some lessons and see how you go. Perhaps if the players with handicaps etc could play 18 and pick up the novice players when they start the second nine..

I think the important thing when learning to play is to understand that everyone starts somewhere and most 'golfers' are very accomodating to beginers wishing to play properly, what we should avoid is people using it as a day out to ruin a nice golf course and getting us all in trouble in the process lol


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Cracking idea.

Count me in. Haven't had the chance to dust my clubs off since I have bee here, but now the weather is cooler, would be ideal.

I'm ******ed if they ask for a handicap card. My handicap is when I get a club out of the bag............. Seriously, used to play off 12, but is more like 18 now, but mot had a card for a few years


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Prices are high in Dubai and probably being hiked as we speak as with everything else and it is the start of the preferred playing season. You will get cheaper fees if you can play during the daytime, Sun-Thurs.

Courses to look at for more reasonable prices, include The Creek and Arabian Ranches. 


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If the Ranches is reasonable, then I won't be playing much.

Weekday at the ranches is AED470 and weekends AED520 with an additional AED55 if you want a buggy


----------



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If the Ranches is reasonable, then I won't be playing much.
> 
> Weekday at the ranches is AED470 and weekends AED520 with an additional AED55 if you want a buggy


There are some BOGOFs in The Entertainer for rounds of golf....


----------



## Bluemooner (Sep 29, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted a thread a while back about searching for a Social Golf Society here in Dubai, I have had no luck in finding one!! So I thought I'd test the water and see who would be interested if I started one up..
> 
> ...



I'm keen but not over until the 6th November, I can however bring over some handicap certs just in case from my club here. I don't know what the score is over there but generally a society would get deals if you ask for one. One of our old pro's now works over there and I am trying to get his contact details who may be able to help 

Keep me informed


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I called in Jebal Ali Golf Course and they said 18 holes was 310 Dhs, there is Ras Al Khaimer also (Tower Links) great 18 hole course and wouldn't be more than 400 dhs, the trouble is its a bit of a hike to get there..

Someone did mention the Entertainer Book, I know you can get a two for one deal in there for the Montgomerie which would work out around 350 dhs (ish). 

To get cheaper rates you need to join the UGA which is 200 dhs then you get further discounts in all courses, still expensive wherever you play, unless on sand, its around 60 dhs a round (walking), not quite what I had in mind though.

So far only two people have sort of looked genuine in this thread, if we can make a four ball we could just have a knock.. not this weekend but the one after..?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If the Ranches is reasonable, then I won't be playing much.
> 
> Weekday at the ranches is AED470 and weekends AED520 with an additional AED55 if you want a buggy



AED 470 is not pricey here. The Montgomerie charges something like AED 900.

The Creek Golf Club has an offer on at the moment and is charging AED 450.


-


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> I called in Jebal Ali Golf Course and they said 18 holes was 310 Dhs, there is Ras Al Khaimer also (Tower Links) great 18 hole course and wouldn't be more than 400 dhs, the trouble is its a bit of a hike to get there..
> 
> Someone did mention the Entertainer Book, I know you can get a two for one deal in there for the Montgomerie which would work out around 350 dhs (ish).
> 
> ...


Sorry mate not been on here for a couple of days. I am well and truly in!! I also met a couple of lads last night from the city supporters club (we've got Robinho!!!) who fancy a game. I will try to get them logged on here or pass you there contact info.

Are you up for a game this weekend? One of the lads from last night fancies Jebal Ali on Saturday if your up for it? Thinking about it he said he had another mate out here who used to be a pro back home inthe UK so he'll probs be up for a society... PM me again with you mobile number and I will give you a bell later in the week.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Although the courses are pricey, you have to remember the quality of them. 

I mean how much do you think you would pay back in the UK to play on Championship golf courses?

The courses here are incredible, ive already played Emirates & Arabian Ranches. I would certainly advise people to get a UGA card, you will make your 200 dirhams back in a single round!


----------



## Chicken (Oct 21, 2008)

I have played a bit, but my handicap is around 26/27 ish, so maybe a bit too high for you more experienced golfers on this thread. Was looking at joining a club, but they are really quite expensive. Be great to get out again though...


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> AED 470 is not pricey here. The Montgomerie charges something like AED 900.
> 
> The Creek Golf Club has an offer on at the moment and is charging AED 450.
> 
> ...


UGA Golf Association - About UGA

Go to the above web site and all winter rates are listed... Jebel Ali is cheapest.. not sure where 900 dhs came from for Montgomerie, but at least here we can see all rates to put everyone in the picture.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Sorry mate not been on here for a couple of days. I am well and truly in!! I also met a couple of lads last night from the city supporters club (we've got Robinho!!!) who fancy a game. I will try to get them logged on here or pass you there contact info.
> 
> Are you up for a game this weekend? One of the lads from last night fancies Jebal Ali on Saturday if your up for it? Thinking about it he said he had another mate out here who used to be a pro back home inthe UK so he'll probs be up for a society... PM me again with you mobile number and I will give you a bell later in the week.


Sorry mate, no can do this weekend, got to take care of my two daughters, playeda two day comp last weekend in Abu Dhabi so missis is not to impressed with another outing so soon lol.. then following that I'm in Oman on Business! Earliest I can do is 14th (Friday) Nov? Plus Jebal Ali will be number one choice.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if you speak to the Pro's at these clubs you might be able to negotiate a deal. My husband plays in a league at Emirates every Tuesday night, reduce rates for the 9 hole course.


----------



## GeoffreyJarvis (Apr 6, 2009)

*ANy progress on the golf?*

Hi
Did you make any progress with this idea? I have returned to Dubai after sometime away and would like to join in an informal Golf group- golf, beer and chat!
I play off 16 'ish depending on state of middle-aged back.
I too, like others on the thread would have to be careful about the cost at some courses-I just don't think my golf deserves more than £120 for a round spent on it. 
Geoff




ACoz2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted a thread a while back about searching for a Social Golf Society here in Dubai, I have had no luck in finding one!! So I thought I'd test the water and see who would be interested if I started one up..
> 
> ...


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Geoff and all, 

I am keen to play too. I have the entertainer book and it has three 2 for 1 vouchers at arabian ranches(660), Al Hamra (RAK, good for a beer run too!), Dubai Creek 9 hole par three course, Emirates Golf Club 9 hole par three course, Sharjah Golf and Shooting club(275), Tower links golf club (RAK) Happy to get a two or four ball together and use them. They are not valid on Friday though.

Also Jebel Ali has a twilight 9 hole for 115 inc cart startinig after 4.40pm (great if you work in JAFZA) any day of the week. 

Is anyone interested in playing at sometime this Saturday or Sunday?? Perhaps at Arabian ranches or sharjah to start.

Cheers

Stew

PS I am around an 18 handicaper too, just don't play often enough!


----------



## GeoffreyJarvis (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Stew
I can play next Sunday-my mobile is 050 684 2367 if you can make it-don't mind where but woudn't mind keeping the cost down a bit. I haven't played Sharjah-is it Ok getting there and back with the traffic these days.
Geoff



SPT1108 said:


> Hi Geoff and all,
> 
> I am keen to play too. I have the entertainer book and it has three 2 for 1 vouchers at arabian ranches(660), Al Hamra (RAK, good for a beer run too!), Dubai Creek 9 hole par three course, Emirates Golf Club 9 hole par three course, Sharjah Golf and Shooting club(275), Tower links golf club (RAK) Happy to get a two or four ball together and use them. They are not valid on Friday though.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Geoff, 

That's brilliant. I agree on the cost! I will call Sharjah and see what they can do (as it is pretty cheap!) where it is etc. Otherwise, I will ring around and see what else is availble and prices, then give you a call to sort out the details. 
Only possible hitch is I haven't had Sunday confirmed as a holiday yet.....but I will take it anyway most probably!!

Looking forward to playing. 

Stew


----------



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm new to Dubai (4 weeks and counting!!) and with the missus being back in the UK I have a lot of free time, particularly at weekends.

Im keen on learning and playing the game but unfortuantely never really played a full round.

If the spociety is open to novices then I'm keen on joining in on the fun but if not then would be great to get advice from anyone who knows where I could go to get lessons.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Geoff, 

I have hit a snag! I am going to have to work on Sunday unfortunately so won't be able to play unless you can do a twilight? Jebel Ali is 115 for 9 after 16.50 and is very close to my office? Otherwise Sharjah can do Sat after 6pm (floodlight, 290 for 2 x 9 holes). I haven't checked the others for Sat but I am free. 

Just let me know or call, 0501682858.

Cheers
Stew


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi there!

Im fairly new to golf and have had a few lessons. I tend to spend my time on the driving range. Would be great to get a bunch of us newbies together and see how we go. Even if its the group lessons, driving range, nothing too full on?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jebel Ali are offering a "Summer Swing" deal which basically means unlimitted golf, use of buggies and range balls for the next 4 months for 1750dhs. If you add another 500/700, can`t remember which, you also get family membership of the beach club too. 
Now I know its the summer and it will be hot but as its only a 9 hole course a leisurely 9 followed by a soak in the pool and the obligitary ciold one sounds like a good deal!


----------

